# Asus P5K-E/WiFi Driver



## pcmagic

Hi Guys,

Now that I've upgraded to windows 7, my drivers disc isn't compatablity.  I have no sound and need to update my drivers but canno't find a working driver online anywhere.

In my device manager it says multimedia audio controller isn't installed and I can't find one?

* Windows 7 64Bit
* Asus P5K-E/WiFi
* Intel P35 Chipset
* Socket775

Any help?
Cheers!


----------



## Geoff

You went to the Asus website, right?  If they don't have Windows 7 drivers using Vista drivers has always worked for me.


----------



## pcmagic

Through ASUS I've managed to install the Audio Driver, and Chipset.

However, I still have no sound, the multimedia audio controller doesn't have a driver, I presume this is the problem but I don't know what to install as I thought the Audio Driver (SoundMax) would have taken care of this for me.


----------



## johnb35

Right click on that device and click on properties, click on details tab, give me the vendor and device id numbers.


----------



## pcmagic

Hope this is what your looking for.

I can't the vendor number/id in the dropdown, but heres some information on the device for you.

Hardware IDs:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&CC_0401

Phyisical Device Object Name:
\Device\NTPNP_PCI0022

Device Instance path:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00\4&1542FBD&0&10F0

Parent
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_92\3&11583659&0&F0


----------



## johnb35

That device is referring to the SoundBlaster X-FI XtremeMusic.  Try downloading this driver.

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10969

Oh and for your info the device id is 0005 and the vendor id is 1102  exactly what it says here.

VEN_1102&DEV_0005


----------



## pcmagic

Legend!! Never doubted you for a minute, works great.

Thanks alot, much appreciated.


----------



## johnb35

Your welcome.  Glad I could help.


----------



## smapetpo

Check the RAM, confirm it's seated correctly. If you have two sticks, try them individually. If you have more RAM that would work in that computer, try swapping it out. Perhaps try removing the hard drive, optical drive, network card, external cards, etc...


----------



## Geoff

smapetpo said:


> Check the RAM, confirm it's seated correctly. If you have two sticks, try them individually. If you have more RAM that would work in that computer, try swapping it out. Perhaps try removing the hard drive, optical drive, network card, external cards, etc...


He already fixed it, and those suggestions aren't very helpful.


----------

